# Yorkshire meet in 2018



## Ralph-YK

Anyone interested in a meetup in West Yorkshire?  How much notice do you need?


----------



## HOBIE

Ralph-YK said:


> Anyone interested in a meetup in West Yorkshire?  How much notice do you need?


Its been nice & sunny today so its that time of the year  (hopefully).  I would be into that Ralph. Manchester way ? I am more North so don't know the area well.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Manchester is too far west for me.  I'm on public transport.  Leeds/Bradford/Wakefield would be better for me.  (I need to pay more attention, I thought I'd added that bit.)
If I remember right, there was a Manchester meet the other year, so others might be interested in that.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hi Benny.  I don't think we've met.
Yes, the Support Group.  A couple of people of people on here do attended that one.  I've been a couple of times.
I don't know much about the forum meet ups. They can be informal one offs. A chance for us forum users to meet in RL.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Its been nice & sunny today so its that time of the year  (hopefully).  I would be into that Ralph. Manchester way ? I am more North so don't know the area well.


As soon I have posted about nice weather BANG ,cold again.  Megabus goes to most places & does not cost lots. I have been to Manchester for £18 there & back. So pick a place & I will figure out how I will come down. York is brill ?


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> As soon I have posted about nice weather BANG ,cold again.  Megabus goes to most places & does not cost lots. I have been to Manchester for £18 there & back. So pick a place & I will figure out how I will come down. York is brill ?


I managed a return trip to Glasgow from Southampton on Megabus and Megatrain for £33 return   A long way, but always worth it to meet forum members


----------



## Ralph-YK

Alas money is an issue.  Need to work on my money management and do more testing.
Within West Yorkshire I can use a half fair pass.


----------



## grovesy

Benny G said:


> Ralph if you are using a concessionary pass you can travel farther than West Yorkshire for free on buses. York Leeds CityZap is direct and free after 0930, Manchester Leeds CityZap is the same. The Coastliner bus is free after 0930.
> Buses are free all weekend and on Bankholidays.
> My brother-in-law is a bus driver.
> 
> Trains are half fare in West Yorkshire.
> Your bus pass covers you nationwide.


I don't have a bus pass but did notice when I was in the Lakes a few years ago some of the services had notices saying they were not part of the free pass scheme.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Benny G said:


> Ralph if you are using a concessionary pass you can travel farther than West Yorkshire for free on buses. York Leeds CityZap is direct and free after 0930, Manchester Leeds CityZap is the same. The Coastliner bus is free after 0930.
> Buses are free all weekend and on Bankholidays.
> My brother-in-law is a bus driver.
> 
> Trains are half fare in West Yorkshire.
> Your bus pass covers you nationwide.


What I have is half fare on bus and train.  It only covers West Yorkshire, it's not nationwide.  Doesn't cover the journy to York.  Only covers half way to Sheffield or Meadowhall.


----------



## Ralph-YK

It's not a special one.  Just a local 'Metro' one I can get.  I doubt I'm eligable for the elderly & disabled pass.


----------



## HOBIE

Looks good, The Yorkie Meet


----------



## HOBIE

Some times you have to really think of the best way to travel ? I have done 3 re-wires in Leeds & travelled every 2-3 days. Enjoyed Leeds.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ralph-YK said:


> Manchester is too far west for me.  I'm on public transport.  Leeds/Bradford/Wakefield would be better for me.  (I need to pay more attention, I thought I'd added that bit.)
> If I remember right, there was a Manchester meet the other year, so others might be interested in that.



Hopefully will be a Manchester one later in the year.  Just had a look at Megabus and buses/coaches Leeds to Manchester are fairly frequent and take around 1hr 20 mins and cheapest price is just over £6 return - go early and/or come back late - but even those at more normal times (Megabus/National Express\CityZap) are less than tenner.


----------



## HOBIE

I went on Megabus site to go to resent Glasgow meet. Left it to late & had to be on bus at 5am & back at 2am next day. Dirt cheap but that would have been hard work. Manchester is on my books


----------



## Wirrallass

Manchester suits me too. I'd be travelling by train.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll be living about a mile from a station with a direct service into Manchester. If I change at Blackburn, the Trans Pennine Express can take me to Leeds. Simples.


----------



## eggyg

I’m in, can get anywhere really, Yorkshire, Manchester either will do. What dates are we looking at?


----------



## Ralph-YK

I haven't got any particular dates in mind at the moment.  Other than this side of August.  Another meetup could be arranged for later in the year.  How much notice do people need?


----------



## Wirrallass

I would prefer the meet to be held in the summer months, say June ~ late August. Its going to have to be a bit of give and take to please everybody Ralph but i'm sure we'll all be as accommodating as we can. Oh, I can't make Saturday 30 June as it's my birfday
I would only be able to attend a Manc meet as I wouldn't be able to make the Leeds one.
I'm sure something can be worked out, there's plenty of time yet.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Well, we could count that as within the time I said Wirralass.  If the whether was good in August that would open up an outdoor meet.
Seems to be leaning towards a Manchester meet.  I don't know Manchester at all, and can't promise to make it. So does anyone have any suggestions of where in Manchester.  And a June - late August date.


----------



## Ralph-YK

wirralass said:


> , I can't make Saturday 30 June as it's my birfday


Happy Birthday.  I hope you have a nice time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ralph-YK said:


> Well, we could count that as within the time I said Wirralass.  If the whether was good in August that would open up an outdoor meet.
> Seems to be leaning towards a Manchester meet.  I don't know Manchester at all, and can't promise to make it. So does anyone have any suggestions of where in Manchester.  And a June - late August date.


Ralph, as you initially came up with the idea of a forum meet in Leeds, I think it's only fair to yourself that the meet be held there on this occasion _so you don't miss out ~ _and a return fare to Leeds would most probably be less exspensive than to Manc. Much as I'd  love to meet you & the others I really don't mind missing a Leeds meet this time round - It's a long way for me to travel by public transport and I'm sure a Manchester meet can be arranged on a different thread for those who are interested.
What you say folks?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ralph-YK said:


> Happy Birthday.  I hope you have a nice time.


Aw you're so kind Ralph a little early but thank you anyway I'll remind you to wish me happy birthday again on 30 June!!


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, I’m up for a Manchester meet, but not if Lancashire have a home game.


----------



## HOBIE

I have got that date written down. Its my birthday on the 22nd June & that's 52yrs of T1. So pick a place & I will do my homework & book up or whatever


----------



## Smitha

Hey all..have you finalised a date for Leeds meetup? Cheers!!!


----------



## Ralph-YK

There's no meet up in Leeds arranged.  If your interested Smitha, when do you recon?


----------



## Smitha

Ralph-YK said:


> There's no meet up in Leeds arranged.  If your interested Smitha, when do you recon?


No worries. Was just wondering that's all. If there aren't many then may be can always meet when the playhouse monthly meetup. I think they are closed for a month due to some work going on in the building. Cheers!


----------



## Ralph-YK

Last meeting at the playhouse was this week.  I don't know how long for.  The group are talking about finding somewhere for both July and September.


----------



## Ralph-YK

There was a meet up in Leeds a year or two ago (I loose track) that was well attended.


----------



## Smitha

Ralph-YK said:


> Last meeting at the playhouse was this week.  I don't know how long for.  The group are talking about finding somewhere for both July and September.


May be we will know their decision sometime soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Speedy36

Hi I have only found out that I have Type 2 diabetes in the last few weeks and wondered if the meets in Leeds still go on as I wouldlike to find out more sooner rather than later when I have to go to the 1 day learning course run by NHS.
TIA 
Mark


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hello @Speedy36.  I don't know of any of the meets discussed here happening in Leeds or near by.
However, there is the Diabetes Support Groups.  There are some Diabetes UK ones, organised by local people.  There is one in Leeds, first Monday of the Month.
They have a website here: http://leedsdiabetes.btck.co.uk/.  However, it might not be up to date.  Also: https://leeds-diabetes-uk-group.diabetesukgroup.org/.
There should be a meeting in November (in a week, on Monday 5th?) as far as I know.


----------



## Speedy36

Ralph-YK said:


> Hello @Speedy36.  I don't know of any of the meets discussed here happening in Leeds or near by.
> However, there is the Diabetes Support Groups.  There are some Diabetes UK ones, organised by local people.  There is one in Leeds, first Monday of the Month.
> They have a website here: http://leedsdiabetes.btck.co.uk/.  However, it might not be up to date.  Also: https://leeds-diabetes-uk-group.diabetesukgroup.org/.
> There should be a meeting in November (in a week, on Monday 5th?) as far as I know.


Thanks for the prompt reply Ralph much appreciated......I may just pop down on Monday and see


----------



## Smitha

Speedy36 said:


> Hi I have only found out that I have Type 2 diabetes in the last few weeks and wondered if the meets in Leeds still go on as I wouldlike to find out more sooner rather than later when I have to go to the 1 day learning course run by NHS.
> TIA
> Mark



I haven't logged in for a while and hence was of no use when you needed. Did u manage to get help? There is a 3 week programme for newly diagnosed T2 which is called Leeds Programme and I had attended it few months back. Let me know if you are interested in the same and I can provide more details. There is also a monthly meet up at Yorkshire dance on 1st Monday of the month except Bank Holidays when it is the 2nd Monday. Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## Speedy36

Smitha said:


> I haven't logged in for a while and hence was of no use when you needed. Did u manage to get help? There is a 3 week programme for newly diagnosed T2 which is called Leeds Programme and I had attended it few months back. Let me know if you are interested in the same and I can provide more details. There is also a monthly meet up at Yorkshire dance on 1st Monday of the month except Bank Holidays when it is the 2nd Monday. Hope it helps. Cheers.


Hi Thanks for that.
Yes Im down for the Leeds programme in Jan next year was supposed to be there last weekend but something came up and couldn't attend.
I will try to attend the next meeting in January as its the xmas meal in December so thought it would be better to do a normal one.

well a quick update since being diagnosed with T2 I have managed to lose nearly 1 stone in weight so think im going the right way diet pending.
thanks


----------



## HOBIE

The title of this post needs changing . pls enjoy


----------



## Smitha

Speedy36 said:


> Hi Thanks for that.
> Yes Im down for the Leeds programme in Jan next year was supposed to be there last weekend but something came up and couldn't attend.
> I will try to attend the next meeting in January as its the xmas meal in December so thought it would be better to do a normal one.
> 
> well a quick update since being diagnosed with T2 I have managed to lose nearly 1 stone in weight so think im going the right way diet pending.
> thanks


It is great to hear you could do the Leeds Programme next year and it will definitely do you good if you are new to it. 
I will be mostly attending the meet up in Jan as well as never got a chance yet.
So happy you are doing well and taking control of your health. Trust me weightloss is a big advantage and potentially you could put your T2 in remission just like I did. I am off meds and consistent with the HbA1c way below normal range for nearly a year. Apart from weight loss, what also helped me was being very active physically and changing the way i eat. Good luck Speedy.


----------

